# New Rapidshare policy update: 80 GB download limit



## apoorva84 (Nov 9, 2008)

Though this news is not in the news section of Rapidshare site, apparently Rapidshare has changed it monthly download limit for premium users to 80gb..previously it used to be 10gb per day...

This wont apply to existing users unless they extend their accounts , only new users..


----------



## devilinearth (Nov 9, 2008)

Well thats a good news..


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Nov 9, 2008)

Whats good in this news buddy?? Previously it was *10 GB per DAY*, now its *80 GB per Month*. Thats pathetic :X


----------



## eureca_eureca (Nov 9, 2008)

they are goona loose some customers ..including me


----------



## amitash (Nov 9, 2008)

It wont affect me much...i dont download that much...42GB last month


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 9, 2008)

RS is sucking and now it want to become suckest..


----------



## hsr (Nov 9, 2008)

i think with limits and speeds MU is best


----------



## devilinearth (Nov 9, 2008)

Krazy_About_Technology said:


> Whats good in this news buddy?? Previously it was *10 GB per DAY*, now its *80 GB per Month*. Thats pathetic :X



It was 50 gb per month,but now we can get 80 gb per month


----------



## neogen (Nov 9, 2008)

devilinearth said:


> It was 50 gb per month,but now we can get 80 gb per month



 Previously it was 150GB not *50GB* but now it is only 80GB.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 9, 2008)

This sucks royally. Now I have to limit some downloads. Even a 5GB cap would have been OK but this is a joke. Hope they revoke this new policy quickly.


----------



## amritpal2489 (Nov 9, 2008)

I have started disliking RS


----------



## apoorva84 (Nov 10, 2008)

mediafire is a good alternative..


----------



## chesss (Nov 10, 2008)

even 80GB isn't enough for you ???  are you ppl addicted to downloading or something??


----------



## hellgate (Nov 10, 2008)

wont matter that much to me cuz i'm on MO connection and the max that i can download in a month is 22GB


----------

